# Videos abspielen



## Sneakmaster (30. Juli 2004)

Hi Forum-User, könnt ihr mir bei meinen Vorhaben helfen?
Habe vor ein mpg-Video in einem Prog. mit einzubinden, hab aber leider keinen Schimmer mit was für Module ich arbeiten muss,denn image/picture-box geht wohl kaum.
Wäre dann auch noch ganz gut,wenn ihr mir evtl. Quellcode's zum öffnen posten würdet.

mfg sneakmaster


----------



## Shakie (30. Juli 2004)

Einfach im Menü "Komponenten" den "Windows Media Player" hinzufügen. In die Eigenschaft "Filename" wird der Dateipfad reingeschrieben, mit der Methode "Play" das Video abspielen:
	
	
	



```
Me.MediaPlayer1.FileName = "C:\video.mpg"
    Me.MediaPlayer1.Play
```


----------



## Sneakmaster (30. Juli 2004)

Ist das Video dann gleich mit im Projekt eingebettet oder müsste ich das, wenn ich die dann compilieren lasse, dann immer mit als extra Video-Datei mitgeben?


----------



## Shakie (30. Juli 2004)

Überleg mal! *Code * läuft immer zur *Laufzeit* ab. Wie sollte da die Datei schon eingebunden werden Ok, du könntest das MediaPlayer-Steuerelement mit diesen Daten initialisieren, aber auch dann wird die Datei logischerweise nicht eingebunden.
Wenn du Dateien in deine EXE einbinden willst, dann such mit Google nach dem Stichwort Ressourcen.


----------



## Sneakmaster (30. Juli 2004)

Thx aber hab gedacht, das man es wie mit Bildern machen kann.
Die kann man ja auch aufn Formular schon einbinden.

Währe nicht schlecht,wenn du mir einen Link posten könntest da es ja  zu  Ressourcen ne menge fremder Seiten gibt. Und wie müsste ich dann den code schreiben, wenn ich das Video dann einbinde?Dann ist das doch mit in der Exe enthalten oder wie?


----------



## Shakie (30. Juli 2004)

Suchfunktion! http://www.activevb.de/tutorials/tut_resourcen/resourcen.html 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=163738&highlight=ressourcen


----------

